# Vootie?



## civ00512 (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm new to this forum, but was wondering if anyone knows where I could get any original copies of Vootie or if anyone had a copy that they'd be willing to part with? I'm especially interested in #13. If you or anyone you know could help me find this (or any copies of Rowrbrazzle), I don't even know where to begin and I'd be over the moon!


----------

